# Weck canning jars



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Besides the initial expense what are the downsides to canning this way? 

With all the talk about Ball lids not sealing well and not being reusable I was hoping to find a solution. I would have to slowly amass my collection but if this is a safe way to can I'd like to give it a try. 

Thoughts??


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I've never used weck canning jars but I know you can buy tattler lids they are reusable.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> With all the talk about Ball lids not sealing well


Need to keep in mind that isn't a common problem. Thousands of Ball/Kerr/GH lids seal perfectly for every one that doesn't and when they don't it is usually a result of the methodology used rather than the lid itself.

But yes, Weck jars are consider safe to use although not recommended by USDA/NCHFP for several reasons. 1) extra clips are recommended by the manufacturer for pressure canning. 2) one has to fully understand how to use, read, and safeguard the rubber gasket tab. 3) there is a higher incidence of seal failure with them vs. the 2 piece lid/band. 4) there is a slightly higher incidence of siphoning during processing with them due to improper clip placement.

But they are attractive and widely used quite safely throughout Europe (where they are substantially less expensive) and have been for many years. So the best way to learn if you want to work with them would be to just order a few to try and see if you like them.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

I have some that I use for canning juice, and plum chutney. They have worked pretty well for that, but I have never tried pressure canning with them. (To test the seal, I took the clips off after canning, and lifted them by the lid, if the lid has a good seal, you can pull on it and it will be firmly attached, like the regular lids.)They're pretty too. They were so expensive though, and the price has gone up. My son chipped one, and now I have an odd number which is annoying. They're nice, but I'm going to stick with the other jars and the Tattler lids, for financial reasons.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Found this discussion about them on another forum via Google and thought you might want to read the comments offered there.

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg1223080219777.html


----------

